# Puppy doesn’t like food



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you have an open pet food store near by, go and ask for 5-6 samples from good brands. Tell them what ingredients you’re looking for and they’ll give you matching samples.

Then let your dog taste them, one brand at a time, one kibble at a time. Give it as a treat, not a meal. Then you’ll know for sure what your dog likes and you can stick to it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For kibbles I like Farmina N&D. They have both grain and grain free formulas. It's very high quality.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Like a PetSmart?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> For kibbles I like Farmina N&D. They have both grain and grain free formulas. It's very high quality.


I feed Peggy Farmina N&D Chicken & Pomegranate Ancestral Grains - Medium & Maxi Puppy Dry Dog Food, and I top it with a spoonful of Weruva canned chicken & gravy.

I got sample packs of all the Farmina flavours from our local independent pet food store, and fed them as treats so Peggy could pick her favourite.

Just be sure to transition meals slowly over to the new food. A little runny poop is normal if you go too fast. Some dogs even vomit.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

after a bad outcome with TOTW food, I always research online first. I look up lawsuits and usually it'll pull up studies on ingredients that are being studied to be harmful as well. The biggest one I found lately was Peas, pea protein, lentils, legumes and potatoes. I'll post the link. then after I research that I'll head to the pet store. I never trust their staff enough to just go and ask them.








FDA Answers Questions About Possible Link Between Diet and Heart Disease in Dogs


The FDA continues to investigate the possible link between grain-free diets and heart disease in dogs. In the meantime, the agency has provided answers to some commonly asked questions.




www.americanveterinarian.com


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

that way I least know what to stay away from.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

that site doesn't show it but one I ran across said the biggest thing to stay away from was peas and pea protein. I guess in low quantity it's good but when fed daily can cause major cardiovascular issues. if I run across the it again i'll post it, bc that one was much more detailed.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Do not change the brand, it only tells your poodle that if she rejects the food she will get a different food, reduce treats and stop giving her table food. Leave the food out for 20 minutes and then take it away, she will learn that if she does not eat she will still get the same food after a few hours. Only feed her once in the morning and once in the evening. Try adding K9 Natural toppers or a different brand of toppers you know to entice her to eat.


----------

